
Facebook News: Protecting the EU Elections From Misinformation - hhs
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2019/04/protecting-eu-elections-from-misinformation/
======
sarcasmatwork
FB started with snopes, which is a very well known left-leaning liberal biased
'fact finder' who in Feb stopped doing this for FB. I dont know about these
others, but if anyone trys to get 'facts' from FB, you're doing it wrong.
</rant> Thank you, and have a great day!

